# PPP script via minicom



## balanga (Feb 26, 2018)

How do I go about trying to run a PPP chat script through minicom(1)?


----------



## balanga (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm trying to enter the following into minicom but can't figure out exactly how


```
set dial "ABORT BUSY TIMEOUT 2 \
    \"\" \
    AT OK-AT-OK \
    AT+CFUN=1 OK-AT-OK \
    AT+CMEE=2 OK-AT-OK \
    AT+CSQ OK \
    AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"internet\\\" OK \
    ATD*99# CONNECT"
```

In particular I don't know how to interpret

AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"internet\\\" OK \


----------

